# Flavors



## richardl (Sep 7, 2002)

Someone has the experience of using flavors in pastry items? with flavor compounds and extracts like these .....
Need comments! Thanks!


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Yes? All pastry chefs use compounds and extracts, what did you want to know?


----------



## richardl (Sep 7, 2002)

Well, I'm just curious about how pastry chefs make use of these flavors, because I can hardly find any flavor compound / extracts ingredients been incorporated in a pastry / dessert recipe. Is it just be added for improve the flavor of natural fruit puree and coffee/milk related recipes...,etc. Or it can be added by single without a natural ones in the recipe,e.g. green apple flavor to be added in an apple tart with/without diced apple.
What's the difference if you use Grand Marnier extract in place of the real Grand Marnier liquor? Do you feel the identicle taste between the two?
What are the purpose of cheese cake extracts? improve the cheese flavor or give the cheese flavor without cheese added?
And....any other tips for use flavors in pastry/desserts?
TIA for your kind input!


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Used many brands and find some are finer than others. This product looks like it has some heavy backing, why do you ask for comments?


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Okay, yes the compounds enhance the flavors of the products if done right. Some chefs use the compound in place of the natural flavor to satisfy a clients needs and some do it because it is easier. 
I love the grandmarnier, rum, framboise and kirsh high proof products because they are less money than a bottle of the real cordual alcohol and the taste is clean. The formulas don't get bogged down with extra sugar and liquid. 
What are you thinking of doing?


----------



## oli (Aug 31, 2001)

m brown, sorry to butt in, but the only compound I have used is raspberry, and I had to get it from a local bakery(he had to special order it)and it was costly. Where do you order yours from, and do they sell to the general consumer? If I need Kirsch or framboise I have to buy a bottle of the real cordual alcohol. If I can get it cheaper and still have the same flavour and not notice the difference I would go that route. 
Thanks


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

RichardL you don't see recipes written for the greneral public using compounds for many reasons, mainly costs and availablity. But when you use professional and French recipes they do call for compounds to enhance your flavors. They also call for fruit purees that many chefs purchase, to intensify the taste.

The many compounds used alone aren't that exciting, but then their are many that you can use alone and they pull off your flavor. For instance my freind thinks the tiramisu flavorings from amoretti is to die for. She uses it in her chocolate mousse.

My favorite compounds flavors are pistachio, almond, lemon, coffee. 

The reasons I would use a compound vary. Usually their flavorings are sooooo natural that an extract (they are far more natural tasting then bottled extracts) or liqueur taste too strong in comparision. I'm also not that fond of using alot of liqueurs in my desserts. I don't think most American like them in tortes unless it's a specific liqueur type dessert. I also use compounds because they are THICK and don't water down my dessert like real liqueurs do. Say I'm making a mousse, if I add too much liquid it might not set, so I'll use a compound and it won't require a large enough amount enough to weaken my mousse.

Some compound brands taste better then others, regardless of price! I haven't used amoretti brand, but I have a friend who loves them. She uses their swirl product in her cheesecakes for a quick variety. 

You never know why someone might want a cheesecake compound. Perhaps they are using it in a ganche to add interest or a frosting....

HTH?


----------



## richardl (Sep 7, 2002)

Thank you for your prompt and helpful input in need!
Some "professional secrets" just don't easily been disclosed elsewhere..... I'm pleased to find this fantastic place!
m brown, I'm just as curious as a dog only! not for practice...
Me do much more surfing 'n browsing then bench works.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

arf!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Pistachio flavouring wow! I think I'd do just about anything to get my hands on it. Wendy please tell me how can I get my hands of this product. 


Thanks!


----------



## oli (Aug 31, 2001)

Isa:
There are two places I know of, that have a great inventory of compounds, purees, you name it they have it; amoretti & Ulster. Ask for their catalogue and you'll go nuts, except for the prices.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Thanks Oli. Do you know if those companies have website. Also if you could give me thir phone number I'd really appreciate it.

Thanks!


----------



## richardl (Sep 7, 2002)

Isa,
I think amoretti will deliver their products even in samll quantity.amoretti website


----------



## oli (Aug 31, 2001)

Try this for their website: www.auiswiss.com


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Thanks guys, can't wait to do a bit of virtual shopping.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

It's spelled CORDIAL and not CORDUAL. With an "I". Check your bar guide.


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

I ditto Wendy's reasons for using compounds. They just add that extra oomph to make a flavor more pronounced. Amoretti is a good product. I have also tried Braun(German, I think) and Hero brands. For enhancing flavors in cake layers, I do like to use the actual liqueur diluted with simple syrup or water.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Ditto.

Also, there is a gelato flavoring made by Fabbri that is VEEERRRYYYY intense. They come in a lot of flavors. I acquired a couple of jars a few years back, and I'm not even halfway through with them. It's not a compound or an extract; it's more like a dark syrup with tons of flavor.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Momoreg I've never heard of Fabbri....do they have a web site?


P.S. Personally I'd skip the Uster compounds and buy else where.


----------



## oli (Aug 31, 2001)

Wendy, I am just curious, why do not use Ulster? I haven't tried them so I can't really comment.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Wendy, I don't remember who sold me the Fabbri, but here's the website. I use the delipaste. http://www.fabbri1905.it/uk/elenco_p...allatte_en.pdf


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Could you post the companies address again, please? I couldn't get info. about the company.

Thank-you!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Wendy, 
Sorry, you need Adobe acrobat reader for that link.

Try this: www.fabbri1905.com

Click on the British flag for English.


----------

